# October Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (2 October 2008)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the October stock tipping competition!  

The competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFDs be sure to visit IG Markets and see how they can help you!*

This month there were quite a few entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. A few qualifying entrants had selected stocks that we either under $0.01 or that were suspended on September 30. If you feel as though you have been left out of the competition unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants! 


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## Green08 (2 October 2008)

Joe

29. Garpal Gumnut KML is SUSPENDED as of 1st October - does he get another choice?

Or are you stuck with them once we roll into the new month?  Thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (2 October 2008)

Green08 said:


> Joe
> 
> 29. Garpal Gumnut KML is SUSPENDED as of 1st October - does he get another choice?
> 
> Or are you stuck with them once we roll into the new month?  Thanks




Why would he?


----------



## Green08 (2 October 2008)

Just asking so I don't choose one in the future that looks to go belly up on the balance sheet.:


----------



## Joe Blow (2 October 2008)

As long as the stock isn't suspended on the last trading day of the month it is a legitimate entry. The reason for this is that the entry price of the stock for the competition is always the closing price on the last trading day of the month.


----------



## sam76 (4 October 2008)

G'day Joe,

My entry of CAG doesn't seem to be here.

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Dowdy (10 October 2008)

i'm doing bad but not as bad as some


----------



## CoffeeKing (15 October 2008)

Dowdy said:


> i'm doing bad but not as bad as some




This I like, just had to look - me, oh dear, I have


----------



## posh (15 October 2008)

yay, mine's in profit! if only I didn't sell out my actual holdings so early...


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 October 2008)

Anyone can win the comp. from here.Just John the only one above 0.00%.


----------



## grace (24 October 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Anyone can win the comp. from here.Just John the only one above 0.00%.




My bet is on TheAbyss this month with good old Queensland Gas.  Abyss has been entering QGC now for months and I think it's time he won it!

I guess if the listing goes, that might put TheAbyss out of the yearly comp......don't worry, I won't be selling my shares to BG!  That will have to be forced upon me......hopefully we'll still own some QGC by the end of the year!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 October 2008)

grace said:


> My bet is on TheAbyss this month with good old Queensland Gas.  Abyss has been entering QGC now for months and I think it's time he won it!
> 
> I guess if the listing goes, that might put TheAbyss out of the yearly comp......don't worry, I won't be selling my shares to BG!  That will have to be forced upon me......hopefully we'll still own some QGC by the end of the year!




My guess is that everything will go to sh*t next week, and I will cruise through with KML at 0.00. , everyone else will be in negative territory.

gg


----------



## Dowdy (24 October 2008)

be interesting to see how next month goes - alot of bargains out there now


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 October 2008)

noirua said:


> FLX for me Joe, thanks




Premature asxaculation mate.

There is a 13 number you can call

gg


----------



## Glen48 (24 October 2008)

How do I nominate ORG?


----------



## TheAbyss (27 October 2008)

grace said:


> My bet is on TheAbyss this month with good old Queensland Gas.  Abyss has been entering QGC now for months and I think it's time he won it!
> 
> I guess if the listing goes, that might put TheAbyss out of the yearly comp......don't worry, I won't be selling my shares to BG!  That will have to be forced upon me......hopefully we'll still own some QGC by the end of the year!





Thanks Grace. I am with you. I do not want to see BG buy QGC out on the back of a low Aus $ and a down market. They are offering > $6 a share to AGL apparently and may stay with just that or extend the offer to QGC to buy them out in full if they can secure the AGl 24% holding.

Either way i want my + 40,000 QGC shareholding to stay as QGC. The BG offer may well see me use the increased SP of QGC to secure a truck load of PES as the next buy out if they can prove up some CSG.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 November 2008)

Congratulations to both TheAbyss and Agentm for taking out first and second place in the very challenging October competition! 

Could both please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Here are the final results for the October competition:


----------

